# Behemoth cover (Caparison, Lundgren, and BKP content!)



## somniumaeternum (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys,
Had some more time due to Thanksgiving and spent it making a new cover:

Behemoth - Conquer All


On a side note, if you like Behemoth and aren't aware: Nergal is getting a lot of shit in Poland for the stuff Behemoth does on stage... with some associated penalties of up to 2 years in prison. It's completely fucked up that one doesn't have freedom of speech or expression or, even less generally, that some countries try to block artistic expression. Religion shouldn't be a "special" subject with special rights. That should be common sense whether you're religious or not imho. Behemoth has been putting out *great *music for 20+ years, they should be respected and supported in this.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 23, 2012)

Great cover.

Poland is a weird, weird country, hopefully Nergal overcomes this and is back on stage, shame, for being a Polish band.


----------



## BillNephew (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent cover. I really do not understand this oppression that Poland is pushing on Nergal. Not only is the oppression hurting Behemoth, it's also hurting Behemoth's fans in Poland. They want to see them live, and now it's potentially illegal.


----------



## Michael T (Nov 23, 2012)

Hell Fkn Yes !!! 

It's awesome to see a cover of some trve metal. 

BEHEMOTH !!


----------



## somniumaeternum (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Nov 23, 2012)

Very tasty cover, very nice guitar. Well done!
Also really love the solo. You can totally hear the Chuck Schuldiner influence


----------



## somniumaeternum (Nov 25, 2012)

ChronicConsumer said:


> Very tasty cover, very nice guitar. Well done!
> Also really love the solo. You can totally hear the Chuck Schuldiner influence



Thanks, I love that guitar! Perfect simplicity... 

Yeah, Nergal for me has an interesting soloing style; I'm usually more for the crazy shred solos (some would say overplay?) but theirs are always tasty, fit the music really well, and sound heavy without sounding like a technical exercise. ... that's one of the reasons for the cover too, to try to get a bit of that essence in my playing


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome cover, awesome Capa.
and I noticed your picking hand changed a few different times (the way you hold the pick)
that's awesome!


----------



## avenger (Nov 27, 2012)

Sick cover of a great Behemoth song. 

_I am the pure flame that burns
I am (ever shining) Sirius son
I am the infinite space
I am the most conquering One

RAWR!
_


----------



## somniumaeternum (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

I'm thinking of doing another Behemoth cover, any suggestions? I'm thinking "Ov Fire and The Void" since I'm guessing the better known tracks are probably the best way to go (and, as it happens, it's an uber bad ass track )

I have a couple of others that I'll probably do before then since now I have a backlog of covers. The next one will probably be a Dimmu cover from Puritanical....


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 7, 2012)

I come from Poland, and i tell you guys, Poland is the worst shithole in the Europe, almost, as there are few more eastern countries, but this country is just shit. No job here, and even if you get it the standard is 1300 polish zlotych a month, which is 325 euro(Euro is worth close to 4 PLN). I find it funny that some people here one day ranted how 30k dollars a year is impossible to live with, yet i see Poland and it makes me want to cry. Plus Poland is full of pseudo-catholic people which are extremely intolerant and idiotic, the government screws us over, shitty public health system, shitty law system. Did i mention that we are poor?

Ok, rants aside, great cover, though you have a few mistakes here and there.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Dec 10, 2012)

DarkWolfXV said:


> I come from Poland, and i tell you guys, Poland is the worst shithole in the Europe, almost, as there are few more eastern countries, but this country is just shit. No job here, and even if you get it the standard is 1300 polish zlotych a month, which is 325 euro(Euro is worth close to 4 PLN). I find it funny that some people here one day ranted how 30k dollars a year is impossible to live with, yet i see Poland and it makes me want to cry. Plus Poland is full of pseudo-catholic people which are extremely intolerant and idiotic, the government screws us over, shitty public health system, shitty law system. Did i mention that we are poor?
> 
> Ok, rants aside, great cover, though you have a few mistakes here and there.


 
Thanks! Yeah, there's a few mistakes here and there but I decided to keep them (instead of having other takes, editing, etc.) since it's a cover instead of a fully produced track. Overall was pretty happy. 

Admittedly, I'm pretty ignorant to Poland's economic issues but being from Italy and now living in the US, I know a fair amount of pseudo-catholics and other psychotics. Not good.


----------

